# AMD DRAM Guide



## chimuelo (Nov 22, 2020)

Samsung B Die is optimal.
DDR4-3800 using XMP to hit a 1:1.

I read a while back that 3800 will set itself down to 3733 automatically via the memory controller.
That article has since vanished and I forgot the title.
But the pdf. below is helpful for understanding an AMD system.



https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia/sys_master/productcontent/Ryzen3000_MemoryOverclockingGuide.pdf


----------



## d.healey (Nov 22, 2020)

RAM speed is not very important most of the time so don't worry about it being down clocked. 3733 is a very respectable speed.


----------



## Pictus (Nov 22, 2020)

Samsung B-Die is the fastest, but at the same time it is too taxing for the memory controller... :(
The Micron 8GBit E-Die and the new Micron 16Gbit B-Die are a lot less taxing...
In the Ryzen, if we OC too much the Infinity fabric/memory controller the max CPU OC may be lower.
Anyway, your mileage will vary...


----------



## ComposerWannabe (Nov 22, 2020)

Ive just a similar thread on this. For our purposes I can't see how the ram speed could benefit any of the tasks? So isn't it better to get more ram instead of 3600mhz sticks —lowering them to 3200 or higher CAS latency.


----------



## Ben (Nov 22, 2020)

d.healey said:


> RAM speed is not very important most of the time so don't worry about it being down clocked. 3733 is a very respectable speed.


That's true for Intel processors in most scenarios. But on AMD you should get at least RAM with speeds above 3000 MHz.
3200 was the optimal clock speed for last gen, for this gen it's 3800, but you will also get almost the same performance with 3200 and it's much cheaper (and of course the latency is also an important factor). Below 3000 MHz you are just giving away free performance...


----------



## Pictus (Nov 22, 2020)

ComposerWannabe said:


> Ive just a similar thread on this. For our purposes I can't see how the ram speed could benefit any of the tasks? So isn't it better to get more ram instead of 3600mhz sticks —lowering them to 3200 or higher CAS latency.



Check http://www.scanproaudio.info/2019/07/30/ryzen-memory-testing-for-audio-does-it-make-an-impact/


----------------------


Pictus's DDR4 guide for the AMD Ryzen: (My preference is to use 2 CRUCIAL RAM sticks DUAL rank)

For 128GB 3600MHz 4x32 or 64GB 2x32, they are all MICRON 16GBit B-Die DUAL rank
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/7Z...x-32-gb-ddr4-3600-cl16-memory-bl2k32g36c16u4b
The review https://aphnetworks.com/reviews/crucial-ballistix-ddr4-3600-2x32gb
The *test in 128GB 3600MHz* https://aphnetworks.com/reports/128...2gb-ddr4-ram-amd-ryzen-performance-benchmarks





For 32GB 3600/4000/4400MHz 2x16, they are now(*kits from July 2020?*) probably
MICRON 16GBit B-Die SINGLE rank.
https://pcpartpicker.com/products/memory/#m=12&S=3600,5100&Z=32768002&h=1&sort=price&page=1
The older *3000/3200*/3600 2x16 kit can be MICRON 8GBit E-Die DUAL rank
My 3200MHz 2x16 Crucial(E-Die) works well at 3733MHz

For 16GB 3000/3200/3600/4000MHz 2x8, they are MICRON 8GBit E-Die SINGLE rank
https://pcpartpicker.com/products/memory/#m=12&S=3000,4000&Z=16384002&h=1&sort=price&page=1
My 3000MHz 2x8 Crucial(E-Die) works well at 3733MHz






Micron 8GBit E-Die
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/threads/micron-8gbit-e-die-ddr4.1233479/

MICRON 16Gbit B-Die
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/threads/micron-16gbit-b-die-ddr4.1276765/


HARDWARELUXX SPD database
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...g-zum-ic-auslesen-v3-update-15-06-20.1073628/

RAN guide
https://www.computerbase.de/thema/ram/rangliste/

AMD Ryzen - RAM OC Community
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/amd-ryzen-ram-oc-community.1829356/

Memory tests
https://www.computerbase.de/tests/ram/
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/arbeitsspeicher.html

Ryzen Memory testing for audio, does it make an impact? 





Ryzen Memory testing for audio, does it make an impact?







www.scanproaudio.info





1usmus DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/arbeitsspeicher.html
The Calculator needs update for ZEN3 and Micron 16Gbit B-Die, but we can use
the settings from Micron E-Die and ZEN2.


----------



## Pictus (Dec 4, 2020)

Ryzen 5000(ZEN 3) prefer *40*mV steps and Ryzen 3000 *50*mV steps.

From https://www.overclock.net/threads/o...memory-stability-thread.1628751/post-28680932
VDDP + x = VDDG +x = VSOC
x always has to stay the same voltage stepping or a multiple of it
*Zen 3 likes **40**mV as stepping*
you can use 2*40mV, 3*40mV and so on
As long as this scaling exists it will not have random crash-errors
This was since Matisse the case an still exists - just this time it's 40mV not 50mV minimum scaling

From https://www.overclock.net/threads/o...memory-stability-thread.1628751/post-28681050
Old Matisse days i kept recommending double stepping for VDDP-VDDG and double stepping
or SOC, although only because you couln't expect 1v SOC to run 1900.
Today, it's rather single stepping for VDDP->VDDG CCD, double stepping for IOD and then another
double for SOCThe limits on CCD (1050) IOD (1150) i would continue to hold
VDDP beyond 1050 is damaging, CCD might be pushed to 1100 but already beyond 980mV I saw
issues with it IOD beyond 1100 is already too much for this already vintage 12nm I/O-Die

The config I was running without ANY problem with both Ryzen 3000/5000.
Lower SOC because *here *works for 3733MHz, *YMWV!*





Ryzen 3000 likes voltages steps of *50*mV or multiples
cLDO VDDP Voltage = 0.900
VDDG CCD Voltage = 1.000(0.900+0.050+0.050)
VDDG IOD Voltage = 1.000(0.900+0.050+0.050)
SOC_____Voltage = 1.050(1.000+0.050)

Ryzen 5000 minimal voltages steps of *40*mV or multiples
cLDO VDDP Voltage = 0.900 (more than enought for 3733MHz)
VDDG CCD Voltage = 0.940 (seems not to like more than 0.940)
VDDG IOD Voltage = 1.020(0.900+0.040+0.040+0.040)
SOC_____Voltage = 1.1 The latest BIOS likes more voltage for SOC

BTW, here I placed the case top fans throwing air at the RAM sticks
and before any test I set the RPM to 100% or the sticks will get *HOT*.
If they get too hot they will generate errors...


YMWV


----------



## Pictus (Dec 27, 2020)

Ryzen 5000 BIOS RAM timings, voltages and impedance(ProcODT/CADs).

The default BIOS values are not optimum, they are mainly relaxed settings to work with all configurations.
The 1usmus DRAM calculator voltages are not adjusted for Ryzen 5000, so the main guideline
is to let the BIOS use the auto settings for voltages, but use the RAM timings/impedance from
the Calculator.
RAM above 3733 still not easy, better wait for BIOS/AGESA update.
Use this procedure with Thaiphoon Burner
but for the 5000 leave the cLDO VDDP, VDDG CCD/IOD and SOC to BIOS auto.





Here(RAM 3733MHz 1.38V) the BIOS AUTO sets: (BIOS uses 0.50mV steps)
VSOC = 1.100V
CLDO VDDP = 1V
VDDG IOD = 1.050V
VDDG CCD = 0.900V

But I changed to: (using 0.40mV steps)
VSOC = 1.1V (The latest BIOS likes more voltage for SOC)
CLDO VDDP = 0.900V (more than enough for 3733MHz)
VDDG IOD = 1.020V (here works well, even lower works)
VDDG CCD = 0.940V (seems to not like more than 0.940V)

ProcODT BIOS = 60, but it is too high, the Calculator for Micron E-DIE 3733Mhz = 43.3
but I was able to use 40 and DRAM 1.38V

The CADs BIOS = 24-24-24-24
The Calculator = 60-20-20-24
But here works at 40-20-20-24

The "main" usage is higher ProcODT for lower DRAM voltages
or lower ProcODT for higher DRAM voltages.
Higher ProcODT and higher DRAM voltages = BAD
Micron E-die prefer higher ProcODT and lower voltages and
Samsung B-die lower ProcODT and higher voltages

YMWV


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 30, 2020)

Pictus! why didn't you post this before?
That link you gave to aphnetworks was great!
Could have saved me a lot of headache

First time I saw someone actually testing 4x32GB on Ryzen and comparing it to the same dimms at 2x32GB. based on all the crap internet forums spew, I expected worse performance from 4x32GB.

In practice?
4x32GB performed mostly as good or better than 2x32GB
Pile'em up boys.


----------



## Pictus (Dec 30, 2020)

I mainly post and forget, too much for my overloaded brain to cope...


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 30, 2020)

Bummer, I can't find Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3600 32GB locally... only 16GB sticks.
This one has the best timing of any 32GB sticks I saw so far at 16-18-18-32 while other [email protected] are 16-22-22-42.


----------



## Confuzzly (Dec 30, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Bummer, I can't find Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3600 32GB locally... only 16GB sticks.
> This one has the best timing of any 32GB sticks I saw so far at 16-18-18-32 while other [email protected] are 16-22-22-42.


I don't know where "locally" is for you, but I bought two sets Crucial Ballistix 2x32GB DDR4-3600 16-18-18-38 directly from Crucial's site a couple of days ago. It has already shipped and should be here in a few days. Looks like it is still in stock as I am typing this.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 30, 2020)

Confuzzly said:


> I don't know where "locally" is for you, but I bought two sets Crucial Ballistix 2x32GB DDR4-3600 16-18-18-38 directly from Crucial's site a couple of days ago. It has already shipped and should be here in a few days. Looks like it is still in stock as I am typing this.


I'm from Israel.
With all the corona virus thing, shipping internationally and dealing with customs can be slow and a headache. and also if something got here defective... send it back? wait for replacement?
If I buy locally and something is defective, I can replace it same day or day later.
And with stocks going in and out now, this build will take me half a year  

I have the cpu in my hands almost a month and a half now while waiting just for the motherboard to arrived (got a msg today that the stock from Asus arrived so the board will be here in a few days).


An interesting thing, it's weird, but from the video Pictus attached it seems Ryzen 5000s don't see much gain boost from tighter timing nor from high memory bus speeds (not by much anyway).
Sounds weird................


----------



## Pictus (Dec 31, 2020)

Buy Crucial, it is more compatible and less taxing to the memory controller...
Proven to work well in 128GB...

BTW, if I lived in Israel(Brazil here), I would be some sort of "Indiana Jones"


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 3, 2021)

I couldn't find 32gb crucial ballistix sticks locally, just lpx... not the same thing.
Went with g.skill Ripjaws V 4000mhz cas18 (same as the Tridents, but without leds and cheaper).

Two months ago G.skill advertised that they are shipping Trident Z Neo at 4000mhz with xmp optimized for ryzen 5000 at 1:1:1 ratio. but its still unavailable, probably because with current agesa its a problem to get 4000mhz with sync to IF.

Had to get memory now, so ordered the above mem, all 128gb of them.
Hope it will work fine.

Btw, for the case decided on Lian Li O11 dynamic in white.


----------



## Pictus (Jan 6, 2021)




----------

